# Vacuum assisted vaginal delivery



## kimezell (Oct 16, 2015)

TO CODE A VAVD IN ICD 9 I ALWAYS USED 669.51 BUT I AM HAVING TROUBLE FINDING A CODE THAT TRANSLATES INTO ICD 10.  I WAS ADVISED TO USE THE O66.5 BUT I AM NOT COMFORTABLE WITH THAT CODE AS IT STATES IT RESULTED IN USE OF FORCEPS OR C-SECTION.  I WAS WONDERING IF O80 WOULD WORK AS IT STATES WITH MINIMAL OR NO ASSISTANCE.  HAS ANYONE ELSE RUN IN TO THIS AND HOW DID YOU CODE IT?


----------



## jennicourt (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm having the same problem. Did you get any responses? any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## aciardelli (Oct 27, 2015)

I think this will have to be coded with why the forceps were used. The O80 dx code won't work for this because the code states without use of instruments. Did the doctor state why they needed to use forceps?


----------



## BreeH (Dec 10, 2015)

I am also finding that O66.5 does not cover vac assisted csection. What ICD10 code are you guys using with vac assist during a cesection? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cmama12 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm thinking that since they don't have a separate code for this in ICD 10, then (assuming there are no tears or any other events during labor) I believe this is considered part of a normal delivery (when it is not followed by use of forceps or c - section as in O66.5).

This is one of those weird changes they made that I dislike.


----------



## catharine (Dec 10, 2015)

I just don't apply that anymore.  There is usually a reason they are using the vacuum so I use that instead.


----------

